# Big Al's US



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Alright, I'm sure someone here has experience with this.

Big Al's US online provides free shipping above 75$ and prices everything almost half the price they do up here for any retailer.

Problem? They require a US paypal or US credit card with a US address attached. Anyone know a way around this other than getting a US paypal or credit card. It's a bit hard when you don't have a US bank number, SIN number, credit rating, etc.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

I did this once to use american netflix (way better then ours lol) to register for paypal you will need an american address and zip i used a local business but next problem you will run into is most sellers only ship to the address on pay-pal or credit card so really it does not seem possible in less you have a friend you can ship to and in turn they ship it back to you.

A lot of american sites have regional restrictions that will just automatically direct you to a .ca or just plain block you out of a site a way around that is something like this there are free versions hard to find but i used that and basically chose my location and based my address off of that.

(hope this post does not get me in trouble) lol but seems like to many hoops to jump through to save a few dollars


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I do have a friend in the US, so the address isn't a problem. But I'm not about to sign up for a credit card or a bank account which gets sent to their address, that's way stepping over my boundaries of the friendship.

Paypal got smart and requires you to verify addresses now, which merchants typically require a verified address. That requires a US bank account or cc.

I was thinking prepaid credit card or some canadian bank US credit card and then switching the billing address.

I don't think it's illegal, it's just a stupid situation that US/Canadian retailers force us into. Why is something an hour away from us across the border cost half the price? Doesn't make sense, especially in the case of Big Al's which is a Canadian chain. Completely off topic, but we also pay like 1.30$/L for gas where they pay 0.98$/L (~3.70$/gallon) of gas down there... and we export 80% of our oil to them!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

If you already have a friend in the states why not send the money to him and then have him put the stuff on his credit card?


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought of that too. Or maybe send him money and get him to purchase a prepaid american master card for you. you can also buy those online but you would still have to get it shipped to your friend.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*paypal*

Hi
I have used my Canadian paypal account to pay for things I have bought over the internet, that the store will only ship in the States. I just make sure the delivery address is in the States.
eg I order the ideam, pay for it with my paypal account and have it shipped to my brother's ( lives in the States) or the hotel I am staying at if I am going to be in the States for a week.
I have yet to have them refuse to sell it.
Hope that helps
Catherine


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Al-Losaurus said:


> I thought of that too. Or maybe send him money and get him to purchase a prepaid american master card for you. you can also buy those online but you would still have to get it shipped to your friend.


I've done this once already, twice actually. It's just a big fuss to keep asking for that whenever I need to make an order, I'm just trying to find a way to inconvenience her less in the future.



bettasandbeads said:


> Hi
> I have used my Canadian paypal account to pay for things I have bought over the internet, that the store will only ship in the States. I just make sure the delivery address is in the States.
> eg I order the ideam, pay for it with my paypal account and have it shipped to my brother's ( lives in the States) or the hotel I am staying at if I am going to be in the States for a week.
> I have yet to have them refuse to sell it.
> ...


Really? Big Al's rejected my Paypal because it was Canadian. Maybe that's since the updated site?


----------



## deejayruckus (Mar 1, 2012)

Al-Losaurus said:


> I did this once to use american netflix (way better then ours lol) to register for paypal you will need an american address and zip i used a local business but next problem you will run into is most sellers only ship to the address on pay-pal or credit card so really it does not seem possible in less you have a friend you can ship to and in turn they ship it back to you.


A little irrelevant to the subject but Canadians do not need a american address to use American netflix, there is a easy way around it


----------

